# UTAHBIRDDOGS.COM What happened



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

What happened to Utah bird dogs I can't get the website to come up??


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

It started last evening but no resolve and no words from 12volt yet.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright...somebody call Jack Bauer! :shock: 

Rick


----------



## Scoutgone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would dig into it but I'm going hunting today. I'll try to call Rob and see what up. What will you guys do at work today?!! :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Rob. He's been extra busy with work.

He's not sure what wrong with the site, but says he'll fix it when he gets home tonight.

Thought for sure I was banned!!!

8)


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

For a few hours there I thought the HS had found us. :x 

Its back up now fellas!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Back up. Glitch with the host.

Oh and







to the HS.


----------

